# Where does algae come from?



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm not talking about how algae spores or organisms or whatever can be found in the air or water, but I'd like to know under what conditions does algae grow? They must need something to grow. I'm not getting a lot of algae in my tank for my algae-eater and was wondering what seems to be the common denominators in people's tanks that have algae problems. I'd like to be able to grow a little algae in my tank for my algae eaters, you know.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Mike, LOL First time I saw anyone WANT to grow algae. I dont have a problem growing it, do you want some of mine? :shock: An imbalance of nutrients is one of the most common causes of algae. If your tank is new, just wait it WILL come. In the mean time, their diet can be supplemented by blanched zucchini and bottom feeder tablets.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Good advice on the blanched zucchini. I cut mine up and individually wrap them and freeze them for future use. Three minutes in boiling water.

Technically, I don't think anyone can say what causes or discourages algae. There are some that have their technique down good, and combined with good tank hygiene and balancing the needs of the plants they have minimal algae problems. And then there are the rest of us who try to emulate them. There are so many types of algae that even a book wouldn't be big enough to hold all the stuff people try to minimize its impact.

I am using mostly Tom Barr's advice (Plantbrain on this list). It does seem that plant nutrient deficiencies encourage algae, while providing an excess of plant nutrients does not increase algae's foothold in a tank. So I lot of us just try to make sure the plants have what they need to grow. Technically, algae needs a lot less to grow than plants, so starving the algae doesn't work.

If you eventually get an algae outbreak, don't wait. Start fighting it immediately. Feel free to ask on this forum for advice.

Regards,
Steve Pituch


----------

